

Ask HN: how does Google News selects its sources - pilooch

After the agreement in France between Google and the press (HN thread here: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5152443), few observed that Google News only index a subset of the available news sources.<p>Typically (and sorry for the French-only example), the news source http://reflets.info/ often breaks the national news, though none of its articles do appear on Google news.
However, these articles do appears among the organic search results.<p>Anyone has clues on how the selection is made by any chances ?
======
aiurtourist
They have special deals with some sources, such as Associated Press. For
example, search Google News for "site:google.com" and you'll see addresses
like "<http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/...>

------
genwin
I suspect it's a human or two, manually selecting RSS or Atom feeds, and
sifting out any complainers or problem feeds.

